# Mahlgut Grist Mola-E up for preorder



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This is up for preorder now at €1499, €200 off its normal price.

Will be interesting to see how this develops, it's a really good looking grinder.

http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/produkt/mahlgut-mola-e/


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Low RPM (100) and possibility to run on a battery (not included) seem to be the main differences between this and Niche. It looks more industrial, too.

Probably not the best time to introduce it since folk have backed Niche already.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a steam punk grinder. Does look very 'engineered'. More details here: http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/kaffeemuehle-molae/


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Probably not the best time to introduce it since folk have backed Niche already.


At this price range it is probably looking to take some market share from Monolith Titan Conical. Same burr size. However, from what I see: the way you introduce beans to the grinder: not ergonomic.






The PFholder, much worse then in Monolith. Also removable exit chute, probably allows lower retention on Monolith.

Still bit cheaper to buy in Europe then Monolith.

Great, competition is always good for us customers.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well so it's Lipo which means it really as to be a brushless motor. It is nice to see something a little different and yes not from states.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I contacted them today to see if outside EU sales can have the German tax deducted (UK vat equivalent), and the answer was yes.

I'm quite seriously considering this grinder.

I like the way with its detachable funnel below the burrs, how the grind falls into the portafilter. Not the usual doughnut shape mound.

I also like its take on the portafilter holder. Height adjustable (no prob to be used in conjunction with portafilter funnel), also the handle rest can be adjusted (straight or angled grip should both be ok) and can also easily be swung out of the way to the left, should you want to grind into a container for brew (or taken off altogether).

I like the way the burrs are easily accessible; with 1 screw both inner and outer burrs drop out for easy cleaning.

I am impartial about the looks.. Don't really care for wood.. But it can be worse, and I've seen a lot worse.

The things I'm really unsure about are how the beans are fed (would have preferred if it could have been thrown in carelessly), and retention. I can't pull the trigger until I find out how it fares against the kafatek conical.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

All technical aspects aside.... that accompanying music, pmsl.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I like the battery option, great for van cafés

The substantial weight (12 kg) will help to stabilise it on the worktop and wood and steel combination looks great.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

u2jewel said:


> I can't pull the trigger until I find out how it fares against the kafatek conical.


Fingers crossed someone gets hold of one who can compare!


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Now there are some more photos showing how the burr set is mounted, funnel and how to clean the grinder, bottom of this page.

http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/en/coffee-grinder-molae/


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

The bean loading looks like it has potential to be infuriating without some sort of shaped pouring device


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I agree, looks like if you have shakey hand syndrome you goosed haha Have you heard it grind the beans on his page?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This was brought up on HB, and it's an intriguing/worrying point - Surely the adjustment locking arm is pressing against what looks like the bottom burr carrier... this seems very likely to affect alignment.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Dylan said:


> This was brought up on HB, and it's an intriguing/worrying point - Surely the adjustment locking arm is pressing against what looks like the bottom burr carrier... this seems very likely to affect alignment.


Promoted by an earlier post that their website has been updated since my last visit, I was looking at their internal parts and how they are assembled.

I saw the remark in hb as well, and have been thinking about it since. Like mentioned in hb, it is entirely feasible that it may skewer the alignment.

However, I don't think it is a guaranteed doom and gloom as speculated. Until we see the precision of the craftsmanship and its tolerance, we won't know for sure if it will be a factor at all.

By the looks of things, it will hold the stationary outer burr (more precisely the carrier) so am I correct in assuming that it would have to withstand less rotational force (compared to sette 270 config)?

Maybe apples and oranges, but my flat burr top carrier (stationary side) is also threaded like mola-e. Once screwed in, I cannot feel any play when I wriggle it side to side, trying to emulate the sideways force the locking screw on the mola-e might exert.

I'm guessing that it really doesn't need much cranking to hold its grind setting in place. If course I don't know, many assumptions and speculations, but I'll bet it is unlikely to be a concern.

Concerns I have remaining is (still yet to discover) stats about retention, and recent findings about some build quality issues with MG1 some owners seem to have encountered (was it only early day niggles? Or sette like pattern?).

Up until the discovery of mola-e, Mahlgut has been an under the radar manufacturer to me, so have not paid much attention to users comments and opinions about the maker or their products...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There were some problems with alignment with the Grist, but overall people were pretty happy with them, they are certainly much easier to use than a Pharos.

I really like everything else about this grinder, it's a very pretty grinder if you ask me and I cant see single dosing into the hole with a small scoop being a problem. The battery option is very intriguing and good for travelling in a camper or such.

Anyway - it remains to be seen about the locking arm. It should be easy enough to test by hand closing the burrs with the grinder running until they chirp, tightening the arm and seeing if it changes the chirp. If it can be done with hand rotations then so much the better.

It's worth keeping an eye on Keffe Netz as well, you have to read Google translated German, but Mahlgut comment there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't know but from the looks of it it is a massive chunk of ss steel, so maybe rather solid


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I asked quite a lot of questions regarding Mola to Michael. He responds to emails, so you can ask directly him or post here and I can redirect: )

Regarding alignement, this is one reason they fully switched to stainless steel. No more aluminium.

The Burr holder is fully Stainless Steel. The head of the rocker arm has a brass head and it hold the stainless steel burr holder which is also hold by a acme screw thread. The weight only of the burr set holder is over 500 gr.

The brass head hold the burr holder. That is really strong enough. First they thought about a ring or something similar, but the brass head

is strong enough. You cannot move it if its tight and it leaves no traces on the Burr holder. Furthermore, the Burr holder or the rest of

the Grinder will not deform.

Retention, close to zero with RDT. Funnel design allows this lovely snow fall of grinds into portafilter. There is also an option for coating the burrs with DLC.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Based on the early feedback they implemented 3D printed part called Wiper, to help with grind distribution and do some kind of automated WDT.

Not too much additional information, but here how it looks in slow motion:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BczFOalHbmc/


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

If they've added the wiper, then it is probably better for it.

But what caught my eye and interest initially in this grinder was that video of grinds falling like snow (pre wiper). I was convinced that the way it fell, minimal redistribution was necessary. Maybe an immediate tamp without wdt.

With the addition of the wiper, I'm now worried about a donut extraction.

There's only so much you can decipher from a video. Let's trust their better judgement!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

u2jewel said:


> If they've added the wiper, then it is probably better for it.
> 
> But what caught my eye and interest initially in this grinder was that video of grinds falling like snow (pre wiper). I was convinced that the way it fell, minimal redistribution was necessary. Maybe an immediate tamp without wdt.
> 
> ...


AFAIK the wiper is an optional add on and the 3d CAD file will be available so you can 3d print yourself.

The way grinders work means they naturally distribute their grinds unevenly - with, for example, bigger heavier grounds falling more directly and lighter ones flinging out to the sides. Even with the most expensive grinders on the market (EK43, Titus, HG-One, etc) users find it best to distrubute after grinding.

If a wiper helps dislodge statically charged grounds it would be an essential addition if previous free fall grinders are anything to go by.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just resurrecting an old thread to ask who, if anyone, ended up with a Mola. An updated model keeps popping up on my FB feed.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Just resurrecting an old thread to ask who, if anyone, ended up with a Mola. An updated model keeps popping up on my FB feed.


Looking to add to the collection


----------

